# Looking to adopet a tortoise solcsta miami florida gat 1 acere



## tom911 (Feb 22, 2012)

At 1 acere lot in fort lauderedale


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello there, Tom911:

We tried to get you to post under Laura's thread, but you never responded.

Not meaning to seem like I'm picking on you, but your posts don't really make much sense to us. Please try to read them back before you hit the "send" key, to be sure we can understand what you want.

If I'm interpreting correctly, you are in Florida and you have an acre of land and you want to adopt a sulcata. Is that correct?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 22, 2012)

You're very hard to understand...Julie Maguire in New York is always looking for places to send Sulcata, she'll want you...


----------



## Laura (Feb 22, 2012)

Tom,tell us about yourself and your tortoise set up. Have you had them before?


----------



## bigred (Feb 22, 2012)

If you understand redneck



bigred said:


> If you understand redneck



Sorry meant to say if you understand redneck you can understand that just fine


----------



## tom911 (Feb 23, 2012)

This is my cage sorry on the laneguig beriar looking for a very large 1 or mor Tx for


----------



## tom911 (Feb 23, 2012)

bigred said:


> If you understand redneck
> 
> 
> Sorry meant to say if you understand redneck you can understand that just fine





Not a redneck and I understand 
Israeli Wes spelling problem love animal ...... Lol


----------



## tom911 (Feb 23, 2012)

maggie3fan said:


> You're very hard to understand...Julie Maguire in New York is always looking for places to send Sulcata, she'll want you...



I gat a big places and welling to pay for shipping


----------



## tom911 (Feb 23, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hello there, Tom911:
> 
> We tried to get you to post under Laura's thread, but you never responded.
> 
> ...



Y


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

bigred said:


> If you understand redneck
> 
> 
> Sorry meant to say if you understand redneck you can understand that just fine





LOLOLOL I'm from Louisiana I understand Redneck


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2012)

I thinking troll not redneck


----------



## Crystal2807 (Feb 23, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi! It's okay, we just need to show more patience. The English language can be very complex.


----------



## Laura (Feb 23, 2012)

Tom can you post pictures of where the tort will live? your last picture did not work.


----------



## IkeLightner (Feb 23, 2012)

I understand the skepticism, but I must point out, I know many people who can write and speak in proper English that could come on here and ask such a question and receive little to no flack. The first thing I thought when I read this post was that the OP was not a natural born english speaker, give him a break. Just might find out that he lovese and cares for animals AMAZINGLY and just isn't used to writing in English.


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2012)

Please don't misunderstand my first post of I think troll. I and a lot of others misspell words. I know the iphones and these ipads, which is what i use, sometimes put words in that you don't want and if you don't catch it, well, you end up looking like you can't spell. He just does not respond back. This post and the call out for him to show himself. He doesn't seem to respond. Busy, busy life he has I guess.


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

IkeLightner said:


> I understand the skepticism, but I must point out, I know many people who can write and speak in proper English that could come on here and ask such a question and receive little to no flack. The first thing I thought when I read this post was that the OP was not a natural born english speaker, give him a break. Just might find out that he lovese and cares for animals AMAZINGLY and just isn't used to writing in English.


----------



## tom911 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wait do think?


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

wellington said:


> Please don't misunderstand my first post of I think troll. I and a lot of others misspell words. I know the iphones and these ipads, which is what i use, sometimes put words in that you don't want and if you don't catch it, well, you end up looking like you can't spell. He just does not respond back. This post and the call out for him to show himself. He doesn't seem to respond. Busy, busy life he has I guess.



I know I use my iPhone and obsess about re-checking everything to make sure its right on account of auto correct



tom911 said:


> Wait do think?



Tom if your using an iPhone and trying to post pics try posting the pic and hitting insert inline then send your post with your comment. It's been working for me


----------



## tom911 (Feb 23, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> I know I use my iPhone and obsess about re-checking everything to make sure its right on account of auto correct
> 
> 
> Tom if your using an iPhone and trying to post pics try posting the pic and hitting insert inline then send your post with your comment. It's been working for me





Tx I wall try

My cage 











It wark???


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

That's very nice but I don't think it will be suitable for a Sulcata for very long and it doesn't seem to have much grass or weed coverage. But it's very pretty

Correction make that no grass or weeds


----------



## Laura (Feb 23, 2012)

are you going to seed it with grass? is it protected from people passing by who might want to steal him? and how tough/strong are those walls? I think my guys would knock them over and they arent full grown.. how far under the ground are they? 

Im sure there is a rescue in Florida that would be willing to talk to you about housing a sulcata in need. 
The picture you posted is good size area for one. You will need to plant it and also have some sort of house for one.


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks very nice. Is that you in the picture working hard on the enclosure? Add the items suggestioned to your enclosure and I am sure one sulcata will be very happy


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh wow, Tom: That's a beautiful enclosure! Its plenty big for a sulcata, and if you start with a smaller tortoise, he'll get used to his boundaries and probably won't try to test the fence later when he gets big. But if you put a big sulcata in there, he's going to want to try to escape, and your fence, very pretty and picturesque, won't hold him.


----------



## tom911 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok I wall try. Wes no mistake I gat 1 
M 20 inch I m very involve Wes the Weild life adopt shin center they came to my Hoom to inspect the enclosure .
They Wes very happy Wes my work the polls r between 3 to 4 ft in the groaned and Tay Wes wiring metal( duplicate) off Indian cage thet I sow and dream in the past u cannot nook those pole !
I gat fence Wes gate u cannot stile
I have several difrant Animal no problem!
Ok . Naw wode u welling to halp mi find mi big sulcata if my cage is or well by small I well make it bigger 
Tx


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm sorry, your postings are just too cute. Sounds like you are almost set to get your tortoise, correct? You are looking for a large sulcata? A small sulcata? Or do you already have one from the adoption center you are getting?


----------



## Laura (Feb 23, 2012)

It sounds like you are getting one? You can only put one big one in your enclosure. 
if they came out and inspected.. wait.. one will come soon.


----------



## Crystal2807 (Feb 24, 2012)

OH, Tom you are cute so cute. It's tough to read but I get it now. I thought you were a kid from the first post, beautiful place you have for your new best friend. Good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2012)

Tom: Please understand that more than one sulcata in the same pen will fight. Especially if they're both male. And one of them might end up dead.


----------



## tom911 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok . Naw how can halp mi to get my
Giant ....? Large turtles?


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 24, 2012)

tom911 said:


> Ok . Naw how can halp mi to get my
> Giant ....? Large turtles?



Have u tried your local Tortoise Rescue?


----------



## bigred (Feb 24, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > If you understand redneck
> ...





Then w will get along juuuuust fiiine



tom911 said:


> View attachment 17261
> 
> 
> Wait do think?



Looks like a great place for a couple torts


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 24, 2012)

bigred said:


> Then w will get along juuuuust fiiine
> 
> 
> Looks like a great place for a couple torts


----------



## Laura (Feb 24, 2012)

can somone post a few rescue links for him? Im not sure he understands.. or? its been mentioned he go thru one, but he keep asking for help getting one.. 
Florida Peeps... any sugestions?


----------



## marinaresident (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi, Tom911. Click on the weblink below and contact the Turtle and Tortoise Club of Florida about their adoption program. Good luck. 
http://www.turtleandtortoiseclubofflorida.com/index.html


----------

